# Is it weird to go to wedding dress shops when you're not engaged?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

Sam Faiers browses wedding dresses on Mummy Diaries | Daily Mail Online

Based on this article , is it strange to look at wedding dresses even if you're not engaged?

Thoughts


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

It is if you're a man.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

I haven't read the article and don't plan to, but who cares if someone thinks it's weird? If you want to go, that's your choice.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I know something else that is weird but can't say it without getting banned.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> It is if you're a man.


.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm at one now looking for shoes


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

Generally, when I was younger, and still now, I still love to look at dresses...can be wedding dress, can be opera dress, all types of occasions! I havent read the article, but if you think and feel the relationship your in is heading somewhere, then maybe you feel curious to start planning before engagement has even begun.


----------



## MargarineFly (Jan 27, 2017)

I wouldn't say _weird_...it just depends on the reason.

I glanced at the article and it sounds like she's shopping for dresses as a hint to the father of her child that she would like to be engaged soon. He could either take the hint and do it, further delay it in his mind in fear, or silently plan his exit. Why not just have a conversation?

I'll admit that I have browsed online for wedding dresses, just to get an idea of how much it would cost for a style that I had in mind if I ever crossed that bridge (going for verrrry cheap). I personally wouldn't shop in a store for dresses as I would be too self-conscious about what the employees would think of me ("that poor little thing" lol), and I wouldn't wanna waste their time when I'm definitely not gonna buy something.

If it's just to browse for fun or to pick out something in preparation, sure, go for it. I don't think it'd be wise to mention doing it to a significant other without a prior conversation about the future.


----------



## Davidmidwest (Nov 22, 2016)

No, you are just getting ideas. It's better than hanging out at Barne's and Noble and staring at Bridal Magazines. You are out, could take a freind, shop at eye candy. I can't afford a $200 winter coat, but I want to know what is good looking, appropriately fashionable so I know my preferred tastes. Window shopping is fun. Just remember when we were kids, if you are older how it was to visit the malls, see the windows, dream, and back in the day when we got the thick three inch quarterly catalogs for free from JC Penny, sears, Montgomery Wards, I don't know if Marshal Fields had one, and the picture adds that were two inches thick in the old Sunday news papers and spent hours circling what we wanted, cutting out the pictures, and some of worked at the retail store to get the employee discount. 
Oh, you get to have exercise by walking around all day, have a coffee or tea, and eat as many Cinnabon's as you want at the mall MMMMMM> only $2.49 for a mini- goood! Cheaper than drinking and eating at Starbucks, but both are fun!


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

Not at all. I met a gentleman when I was 15 and I was planning my wedding since the day he finally agreed to court me! I did in fact marry him. I'm still married to him! ♡


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

There are women that are just wedding obsessed. They have their entire wedding picked out on Pinterest and everything lined up and ready to go. I don't think it's normal or abnormal. I completely get why women like to preoccupy their mind with this sort of stuff, it's fun and exciting. I never did this with my wedding but I am for sure doing it in terms of pregnancy and preparing for a baby I don't have.


----------

